# I’ll make mincemeat of you.



## Encolpius

Hello, it's a form of threatening in English: I'll make mincemeat of you. Do you say: Ik zal gehakt van je maken, too? Thanks.


----------



## ThomasK

I only know: _*[een leger] in de pan hakken*_, lit. to chop [an army] into the pan, meaning: to defeat it completely.


----------



## eno2

Encolpius said:


> Hello, it's a form of threatening in English: I'll make mincemeat of you. Do you say: Ik zal gehakt van je maken, too? Thanks.


Ik ga gehakt van je maken. It's adequate. It's close, as for meat goes.There are perhaps more possibilities. Ik ga worst van je maken (of draaien). Kroketten van je draaien, en zo... Ik ga hondenvoer van je maken...Ik ga je plat slaan....
Ik ga je in de pan hakken zegt men inderdaad niet van een persoon.


----------



## Encolpius

Wow, thanks, eno2, really plenty of interesting examples.


----------



## ThomasK

As for me the "meat" expressions are not standard, not "sanctioned", not approved as such. I don't mind anyone using them, but I would not them consider "accepted" expressions.


----------



## eno2

Come to think of it: "IK SLA JE TOT MOES" could be such an accepted  standard sanctioned and approved expression. In the same category but perhaps not that sanctioned : "i*k maak pulp van je*".
"Ik sla je aan spaanders" doesn't sound that  good because the final result of a fiercely deteriorating action on a human body is much more moes & pulp than spaanders, which is more appropriate for objects. (het schip werd tot spaanders geslagen).


----------



## ThomasK

I don't mind creativity (at all), but my note has to with language learners for example. I think it advisable to distinguish between expressions that can be used in general, and specific ones that are for example more informal, more regional, etc..


----------



## eno2

+ Iemand aan MOOTJES hakken.
Mootjes are not exactly mincemeat, as they are  from the column hacked slices of FISH. 

The expression is good and well mentioned in  Van Dale:



> uitdrukking *iem. aan mootjes hakken*
> a vermoorden
> b voornamelijk figuurlijk iem. hard aanpakken, de mantel uitvegen


----------



## Peterdg

Ik zou zeggen: "Iemand *in* mootjes hakken". Mijn oude van Dale Nederlands verklarend vermeldt inderdaad enkel "aan mootjes hakken" maar van Dale Nederlands-Spaans vermeldt ook "iemand in mootjes hakken".

Ik begrijp hier het gebruik van het voorzetsel "aan" niet.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Ik zou zeggen: "Iemand *in* mootjes hakken". Mijn oude van Dale Nederlands verklarend vermeldt inderdaad enkel "aan mootjes hakken" maar van Dale Nederlands-Spaans vermeldt ook "iemand in mootjes hakken".
> 
> Ik begrijp hier het gebruik van het voorzetsel "aan" niet.



Ik begrijp niet als je oude Van Dale AAN aangeeft, dat je hier het gebruik van het voorzetsel "aan" niet begrijpt. 

Voor wat mezelf betreft: ik gebruikte  IN  bij het eerste posten, wat overeenkwam met mijn spontane inval. Dat zal wel weer een Noord/Zuid ding zijn.

Bij controle van mijn Van Dale online - de update laatste  versie dus, zag ik dat die enkel AAN mootjes hakken geeft.

Dus maakte ik een edit enkel met het Van Dale citaat. 

Wedden dat in de online   van Dale Nederlands-Spaans   ook  "aan" staat? Van Dale zal wel synchroniseren... 

Uit de literatuur meen ik me enkel "aan" te herinneren.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Ik begrijp niet als je oude Van Dale AAN aangeeft, dat je hier het gebruik van het voorzetsel "aan" niet begrijpt.


Euh???? Het is niet omdat het in van Dale staat, dat ik het moet begrijpen. Het gebruik van "aan" in die uitdrukking lijkt me gewoon geen steek te houden.



eno2 said:


> Wedden dat daar nu ook "aan" staat?


Er staat ook "aan" maar ook "in". Mijn van Dale Nederlands Spaans is wel recent (en nee, ze synchronzeren niet helemaal: van Dale Nederlands-Frans bv. gebruikt een andere basis dan Nederlands-Spaans).


----------



## eno2

Het meest richtinggevend en autoritair is de recentste  dikke Van Dale. Tot nader order is het dus "aan".

Internet: IN mootjes hakken: 1800
Aan mootjes hakken: 956


Aan mootjes hakken makes me think of "aan diggelen slaan", much used, but not mentioned in VD. What's mentioned is:"Aan diggelen vallen".
Anyway, aan diggelen slaan/vallen can only be used for objects or dreams or projects (metaphorically)...




Peterdg said:


> Euh???? Het is niet omdat het in van Dale staat, dat ik het moet begrijpen. Het gebruik van "aan" in die uitdrukking lijkt me gewoon geen steek te houden.


Dat is jouw probleem. Zoals ik zei gaf mijn leeservaring steevast "aan" aan als mijn geheugen goed is . Zoals ik zei: Zelf gebruik ik spontaan "in", merkte ik hier. Zoals ik zei lijkt het mij een Noord/Zuid verschil. Nederlanders moeten ons maar informeren daarover.


"Aan mootjes hakken" is arguably the best translation of "make mincemeat of". So that's it then.


----------



## Red Arrow

Some others:
Ik sla je tot moes!
Ik maak je kapot!
Ik sla je verrot!


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Some others:
> Ik sla je tot moes!





eno2 said:


> Come to think of it: "IK SLA JE TOT MOES" could be such an accepted  standard sanctioned and approved expression. .





> Ik maak je kapot!
> Ik sla je verrot!




Only "Ik hak je aan mootjes" keeps a relation to cutting up animals...
I'm always keen on keeping that kind of figurative relation in a translation, if at all possible.
"Ik sla je verrot" is certainly the more colloquial. It's also more brutal and more direct in tone.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

eno2 said:


> "Aan mootjes hakken" is arguably the best translation of "make mincemeat of". So that's it then.



For me it would be "gehakt (mincemeat) maken van iemand", very commonly used in the Netherlands.


----------



## eno2

Brownpaperbag said:


> For me it would be "gehakt (mincemeat) maken van iemand", very *commonly used *in the Netherlands.


Arguably yes.


eno2 said:


> Ik ga gehakt van je maken. It's adequate. It's close, as for meat goes.


But:


eno2 said:


> "Ik sla je verrot" is certainly the more colloquial. It's also more brutal and more direct in tone.



It's all a matter of personal choice. As there's no frequency proof available.
After consideration,  I like the best "Ik sla je verrot". It contains however, no metaphor. And therefore, it  sounds more natural. More threatening. Using metaphor creates a distance. But perhaps that's the case in English too.I couldn't judge that. 




 .


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> I like the best "Ik sla je verrot". It contains however, no metaphor.


I think "Ik sla je verrot" used to make people think of rotten meat. (or rotten flesh)

Sometimes a word in an expression loses its meaning but the implication of the expression stays the same.
De tijd vliedt. => De tijd vliegt.
Krijg de colera. => Krijg de kleren.

This also happened with verrot, except that the pronunciation hasn't changed. (yet!)


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> I think "Ik sla je verrot" used to make people think of rotten meat. (or rotten flesh)



Can you substantiate that with something? Krijg de kliere is the expression I know. Kleren????


----------



## Peterdg

Van Dale: *kle're* (<_Fr. colère, of uit cholera?_), v.(m.),(volkst.) in de uitdr. _krijg de klere! _loop naar de maan, stik!


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Can you substantiate that with something?


So you don't think verrot has anything to do with something rotten?


eno2 said:


> Krijg de kliere is the expression I know. Kleren????


Flemish people don't use it as far as I know, but Dutchmen use it a lot. I think swearing with diseases is a lot more common in the Netherlands.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> So you don't think verrot has anything to do with something rotten?


Sure it has. But the expression "ik sla je verrot" as a translation, how coloquial it surely is, is not a direct meat metaphore, while "gehakt" is. "Mootjes" is also from animals (fish). Moes is more from plants. Verrot can be from anything.


> Flemish people don't use it as far as I know, but Dutchmen use it a lot. I think swearing with diseases is a lot more common in the Netherlands.


I was wrong. It's "krijg de kleren" as you said. And "krijg de klere" as PeterDG said. Not "krijg de kliere".


----------



## ThomasK

BTW: ik meen een link te zien met mijn "in de puree/..." thread. Als jullie iemand in mootjes/... hebben gehakt, dan zit die echt wel in de puree. Twee keer voedsel maken van ;-), op nogal hardhandige manier!


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Sure it has. But the expression "ik sla je verrot" as a translation, how coloquial it surely is, is not a direct meat metaphore, while "gehakt" is. "Mootjes" is also from animals (fish). Moes is more from plants. Verrot can be from anything.


Agreed.


----------

